# Check this out



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

This is some packaging! I never would have thought of it.
http://www.honeycatcosmetics.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=41&products_id=16


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

that is so cute! Some times advertising and packaging is the big sell! She has some great ideas!

Sheryl


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Very original!


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

okay, I like it! Some great ideas....recession proof? Hmmmm....really cool. Thanks for sharing, got my wheels rolling.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow that is cool.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Cute stuff! She has warming lip balm and the caption on it says "I'm in heat". Not so sure about that one.

Tiffany


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Very nice looking but OH my gosh the cost for us who dabble would be way to much.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Oh wait!!! I just found out she gives love advice! I'm not sure why, that just tickles me. On another train of thought that could be quite dangerous for her business.

Tiffany


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Wow...how very cool!


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

Wow! That is really neat.
Theresa


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

That is neat but I want to know how on earth she fill those?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

The bottom of the can and the top are two pieces, you seal them together with a machine called a canner which does nothing more than rolls the two pieces of sheet metal together. We did this with much larger cans for Christmas one year, and a friend of mine stores her food in big cans and borrows one for us all to use from her church. For small amounts someone with very strong hands (husband did sheetmetal in the navy) can do it with a hand held tool used for crimping and rolling sheet metal. Vicki


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Ahhh, interesting indeed. I remember back when it was a fad to give gifts packaged in a can.


----------

